
DHS Proposes to Remove the International Entrepreneur Rule - antimora
https://www.uscis.gov/humanitarian/humanitarian-parole/dhs-proposes-remove-international-entrepreneur-rule
======
baybal2
Sorry for sarcasm, and sorry for sounding provocative to part of this site's
audience, but this really needs to be said.

Is there still a reason to come to US to setup a shop?

I was always finding it bizarre how countless Asian entrepreneurs were and are
thinking of opening a business in US as some king of proof of their
entrepreneurial proves, while in many cases doing so was a great net loss to
them.

USA market as I see it: ultra-competitive (you fight with dozens of copycats
like you are for every insignificant scrap market niche,) fragmented (every
state have more consumer protection laws that all China combined,) high
corporate tax rate, impossibly complex laws covering corporate
finances/accountancy/reporting/partial ownership, if you dare to do a stock
market listing - god have mercy on you, unpredictable like weather consumer
markets, impossible to score access to the consumer without dishing tons of
money to ad agencies, bizarre consumer protection rules, having to deal with
MBA school bred Dilberts at any "business services" company you have to deal
with, and like this for one more page.

~~~
nine_k
I'd like someone knowledgeable to describe market conditions in EU and China.
Neither seem rosy, too, as far as I can tell.

------
seehafer
There’s probably a viable business model now in helping US-based startups set
up offices in Canada.

------
ggm
Protectionism? Hard to see upsides unless somebody can show me this was being
rorted (I believe previous "I have a lot of capital" immigration programs
worldwide have had tendencies to be the same money going round in friendship-
circles)

------
atonse
If anyone here thinks the damage Trump is doing will only last while he’s in
office, remember that we will feel the effects of so many of his policies long
after he’s gone.

But it isn’t just Trump. It’s this particular band of crooks that are in
Congress that all know that they have limited time to shove all their pet
projects through before they get kicked out, and are enriching themselves
while they can.

Never a better lesson that voting matters. Even being an adult and voting for
the lesser of two evils.

------
mkstowegnv
The definition of parole in this context
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parole_(United_States_immigr...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parole_\(United_States_immigration\)ttps://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parole_\(United_States_immigration\))

